# knock sensors code 00524 and 00540



## andrea martin (Aug 4, 2005)

i own a 99 volkswagen new beetle 2.0L
Recently I have been experiencing a slight jerking in the engine whlle highway driving at around 70-80mph (feels like the car is about to run out of gas or has water in the tank - but there is plenty of gas and it has been happening with new gas too).
When it happens the RPMs don't change and it happens with or without the airconditioning turned on. After scanning the car...we found faults with the knock sensors....code 00524 and code 00540. I'm wondering if anyone out there has experienced the same thing and/or if they know if the happenings are related?


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: knock sensors code 00524 and 00540 (andrea martin)*

Bump for a friend.
Might want to try posting this in the Vag-Com forum though.


----------

